# Potato Candy?



## middie (Nov 2, 2004)

has anyone heard of potato candy? somebody i bowl with had it and it's pretty good, but i didn't get the recipe and i won't see her again for about another 2 weeks but i want to make it tonight. can anybody help me?


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 2, 2004)

There are two types of potato candy recipes.  One is made with potatoes and confectioners sugar, spread with peanut butter, rolled up like a jelly roll, and sliced.  Another is made with confectioners sugar, butter, coconut, etc and then made into balls that are rolled in cocoa powder or cinnamon.  Which kind did you have?


----------



## Audeo (Nov 2, 2004)

There is another, a Mexican candy, that is made with sweet potatoes and a sugar syrup cooked to hardball stage, combined into a paste, formed into logs and then brushed with a sugar-syrup glaze.

Further, I have a recipe for sweet potato pralines.....?


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Yep, you are right about the Mexican style potato candy. Sweet Potatoes - YUM! I think that SP and winter squash, especially Sweet Dumpling squash are some of my very favorite foods.  Post the praline recipe...


----------



## Audeo (Nov 2, 2004)

With pleasure, kansasgirl!  (It's about time I gave one back to you!!!)

*Sweet Potato Pralines*

4 cups granulated sugar 
1 cup evaporated milk 
1 cup cooked, mashed yams 
2 cups pecans 
1/2 cup butter 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Place sugar and milk in a heavy 2-quart saucepan and bring to a boil. Add yams. Cook until mixture reaches 235 degrees F (soft-ball stage). Remove from heat and add pecans, butter and vanilla extract. Let cool to room temperature.

Then, with a wooden spoon, beat until the mixture just begins to loose its gloss.  Working as quickly as possible, spoon dollops onto waxed paper to cool until they are creamy and completely hardened.

Makes about 35-40 pieces


----------



## middie (Nov 2, 2004)

kansas it was the peanut butter one
audeo that sounds like something my
bf would like. i'll try that one too


----------



## quidscribis (Nov 3, 2004)

Does anyone have a recipe for potato toffee?  It's Indian or Sri Lankan in origin.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 3, 2004)

quidscribis said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a recipe for potato toffee?  It's Indian or Sri Lankan in origin.



I don't have the recipe, quidscribis, but I think I have had this before, made by the mother of an Indian colleague...darned creamy texture, log-shaped?  I know I've had the coconut toffee and have that recipe here somewhere!

You wouldn't happen to have that recipe, would you?  If so, please DO share!!!

And welcome to the board -- so good to have you join us!


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 3, 2004)

Here you go!

Potato Candy
1 small potato, unpeeled
Dash of salt 
2-1/2 c powdered sugar (might need more)
3 c peanut butter 

1.Boil potato until just done. Peel and mash potato. 
2.Combine potato with a dash of salt and gradually add powdered sugar until dough is formed. Dough should be sl. firm and not sticky. You may need to add or subtract the amount of powdered sugar.
3.Roll dough out like a pie crust, in a rectangle shape, until about 1/2 inch thick. 
3.Spread peanut butter on top of the dough. Roll up dough jelly-roll style and chill in freezer for a few minutes until firm. Remove and slice into pinwheels.


----------



## quidscribis (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome.

I can get the recipe - I SHOULD get the recipe.  I just haven't gotten the recipe yet.  Sigh.  I keep forgetting to.

There are enough people here who make it, so you'd think it wouldn't be a problem.  If only I didn't have a gold fish memory.    

Um, the version I've had was squares, about an inch a side and perhaps a third of an inch thick.  Creamy texture - oh yeah!

Coconut Toffee - I don't have any recipes called that, but I do have recipes for Coconut Ice and Coconut Burfi.  Describe what you're talking about and I'll see if I can find something close.


----------



## middie (Nov 4, 2004)

kansas thank you bunches!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 4, 2004)

quidscribis said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I can get the recipe - I SHOULD get the recipe.  I just haven't gotten the recipe yet.  Sigh.  I keep forgetting to.
> 
> ...



Well, it's good to work with people whose mothers live on the other side of the planet...  That colleague I mentioned phoned her mother last night and handed me this recipe for "Ala Dosi".  Could this be your potato toffee???

*ALA DOSI*

1 1/2 cups Sugar 
1 1/2 cups Milk
1 can sweetened condensed Milk 
1/4 cup butter
1 cup cooked mashed Potato
1 cup finely chopped Cashew nuts
2 tbs. rose water
1 tsp. ground Cardamom

METHOD: 
 Put sugar, milk, condensed milk and butter into a large heavy saucepan.  

Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly until mixture reaches soft-ball stage (116 degrees Celsius/apx. 234 degrees Fahrenheit).

Remove from heat, add smoothly mashed potato and beat with a rotary beater (hand mixer) until all lumps are beaten out.

Return to heat and cook to soft-ball stage once more.  

Remove from heat, stir in nuts, rose water and cardamom & mix well.  

Pour into a well buttered shallow dish or baking tin.  Press lightly with a piece of buttered banana leaf or aluminum foil  to smoothen and flatten the surface.

Allow to cool and set, then cut into diamond shapes.


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 4, 2004)

I have one for Sri Lankan coconut toffee.

Coconut Toffee (Pol Dosi)
2 1/2 c Coconut, fresh grated 
2  Cardamom pods
3 1/4 c Sugar 
1/2 c Water 
1 c Semolina 
1/2 ts Rose essence 
1/2 ts Vanilla
1/4 ts Cinnamon, ground 
dash of Food coloring, green or red 

1.Grate the coconut and crush the cardamoms. 
2.Place the sugar and water in a pan, stir over a medium heat and bring to a boil. Add the semolina and continue to stir briskly until it is cooked. 3.Add the coconut, cardamom, rose essence, vanilla, cinnamon and a dash of food coloring; continue to stir until the mixture thickens. 
4.Pour into a flat, buttered dish, cut into squares, and separate into pieces when cool.


----------

